

How bad sitting posture is affecting your health - jcabala
http://online.wsj.com/articles/how-bad-sitting-posture-at-work-leads-to-bad-standing-posture-all-the-time-1403564767

======
warble
I'm dealing with this in my neck right now. After years of head-forward
computer posture, I'm having to re-learn how to sit and stand, or repeat my
painful nerve pinch of a month ago.

I love to hike too, and I have real issues coming downhill due to how my neck
bones have been sitting. It's hard work to overcome all those years of
training.

